# WANTED 2019 KATSURA GTR



## ALI2021 (Mar 9, 2021)

HI Guys. I’m looking for a 2019 GTR in Katsura Orange only. It can be a 2018 but 68 onwards ideally. Please call or text me on 07493932947. Cheers


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

the best colour, good luck with your search


----------



## ALI2021 (Mar 9, 2021)

davej51 said:


> the best colour, good luck with your search


Thanks 👍🏻


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Pistonheads and autotrader are a good starting point


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Some nice examples on Autotrader atm.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Katsura goes so well with the shape of a 35


----------

